# IBS + Frequent Urination - Not feeling empty...



## Guest (Dec 17, 2001)

Anyone out there get frequent urination during their IBS attacks? Mine can last from days to weeks. I also have a cramped bladder or intensitnal feeling right above the pubic area to the left. What could this be? Is it all related....Any help is or advice is appreciated.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

sead8ted, I have pretty much the same symptoms. Have had frequent urination for the last month or so. It is also accompanied by pain in the left pelvic area (seems to be common for IBS sufferers). I've had ultrasounds to rule out cysts and other conditions. They all turned out to be normal. The intensity of the pain varies depending, it seems, on my level of anxiety and the food I eat. My colon seems to be "inflated" all the time; when I feel the pressure under the stomach (which would be the transverse colon), I also feel it all along the ascending and descending colon. The left area would be where you store and eliminate your food...Hope this helps...Nat


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2001)

Nat,Thank you for the reply. So I'm amazed that there is someone out there that feels like me! So may I ask how you combat this such annoying thing? When it flares up I usually take Citrucel, drink tons of water and cross my fingers and hope it goes away. Would taking anxiety pills help?-Natacha


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Natacha,The pain in the left abdominal area is still there. Underwent a colonoscopy to make sure everything was OK (and it was). Will see a GYN at the end of January to rule out endometriosis (with another test: laparascopy). My gastroenterologist pescribed, at first, Ativan for the anxiety (it worked but beware, this medication is very addictive). Once the colonoscopy was done and the results were normal, I threw them out. She then prescribed Bentylol to calm down the spasms of the colon. It works in regulating my intestines but the pelvic pain is still there. I try not to think about it too much (easier said than done). Once my tests are all done - laparascopy and upper GI series to check the small intestine - I will go back to my GP. Last time I saw him, he mentioned it might be necessary to prescribe an anti-depressant if all the results of my tests are normal. As for the pain, I put ice and then hot pad on the affected area - it works... sometimes.







My advice - Make sure you go through the necessary tests before using any medication... IBS is only diagnosed once major illnesses have been eliminated.Good luck!Nat


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

When I take Immodium, I get frequent urination, but to be safe, please see your doctor. Make sure it is not an infection of some sort.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

I concur with JenS. Each case is different. Make sure your doctor knows all your symptoms...Nat


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I've noticed some sort of bizarre link between pissing and pooping. At least, with me.Sometimes, it's like I don't feel completely cleaned out, butt-wise, until I've peed it all out. If I have to keep peeing, there's some poop still waiting to be evacuated.Or the pee causes the poop to happen.I think there's a relation here, along with gall bladder and asthma/breathing/coughing/clearing throat problems.


----------

